# FCO Update 26 January 2012



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Dear All,

You should be aware that there are calls for demonstrations in Tahrir Square tomorrow Friday 27 January. There are risks of further demonstrations in other locations across Cairo and in other cities in Egypt. Please avoid all demonstrations. There are still currently large crowds in Tahrir Square. Vehicles can access the square but it is difficult. 

Crime and security issues: 

Car-Jacking: We have a credible report of a recent carjacking on the Maadi-Carrefour cut-through road. This was in daylight hours and the robbers used guns. Thankfully no-one was injured. We have had a couple of other credible reports of car- jackings on the Ismailia road and also in 6 October. Please be vigilant. 

Taxis and microbuses: We have also received increased credible reports of muggings and attacks in taxis across the city, both black and white. We have also been made aware of serious sexually motivated attacks in microbuses. If you must travel by microbus, please try and ensure that you are not the last person off the bus. 

For both these incidents please be vigilant of your surroundings and follow guidance in our personal protection measures document. Attached for ease of reference. 

Hold ups outside Cairo: We are getting increased reporting of incidents involving protestors blocking roads which has affected tourist buses and private cars. To our knowledge, these have occurred in Suez, in roads across Sinai, near Aswan and on the Hurghada/Luxor road. No-one has been hurt and the incidents have proved to be an inconvenience rather than anything more serious, so far. If you should be caught up in such an incident follow advice from local security authorities and or/tour operators. 


Best regards,

Dawn

Dawn Naughton


----------

